

Analyze your daily workload with RescueTime - bfioca
http://www.download.com/8301-2007_4-9903019-12.html

======
jamesbritt
I believe this was discussed here before, maybe when it launched.

Has anyone used it?

~~~
jamesbritt
Looks like I* won't be using it.

Only _after_ I go through the sign-up page am I told I have to have a Windows
or mac machine.

No love for Ubuntu crowd .... :(

~~~
aneesh
Linux version available here: <https://launchpad.net/rescuetime-linux-
uploader>

